# CHARLES NEIL'S "BASIC CHAIR MAKING" DVD SET



## Dez

I thank you for this info Jim! I wish I could afford the price, as chairs are the one thing I have been afraid to try! The information from Charles is undoubtedly worth the price considering his experience! Maybe I can receive this as a Christmas present from my wonderful MIL!


----------



## a1Jim

I hope you can get it too Dez


----------



## grizzman

well the last one i got bases and cases was just fantastic….....and so im realdy got thjid next one…so jim …i know you can send me your copy…right…......i would love to have a set of them jim, but money is just to tight right now…maybe it will get a set further down the road…but charles is a wonderful teacher, so if nothing a set as neil is one of the best teachers around…i love his right to the point approach…grizz


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Bob
Good to hear from you Bud. My set was a gift from family, I sure know about the tight money thing.


----------



## BillyJ

I picked up the set too. Unfortunately I've had zero time to watch. Based on your commentary, though, it looks like I'll have to make time. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DocSavage45

Jim,

You beat me to it. LOL. Right now I'm an Armchair furniture builder. Sort of overlaps with amatuer. This is one of Charles' best instruction DVD'S. i've seen Maloof DVD's for more. Charles style is easy going and hands on. This is a compilation of ergonomics..fitting it to the clients' body, Choice by the craftsman (you) and employing a wealth of design and functional knowledge, in a practical "hands on" manner. I liked it when he told me to get a piece of paper an "write down the dimensions" as he measured the seats of different style chairs, including a Maloof rocker.

I have been reading and gathering information. I have early masters, and Charles' is a current master, who believes in contemporary instruction, such as the multi episode You tube series he put out there for free on Pie Safe building, and the use of "Box Store" pine.\

If you can't afford the full price you might become a member..it's free..and get notifications of sales. 

I have asked for this DVD years ago, but it is finally out now. It's worth the wait.

I now have even more information LOL


----------



## a1Jim

Tom
I think you hit on a very important point I forgot to put in my Review and that's the aspect of Charles teaching you how to design a chair. This is an aspect of teaching on any woodworking subject that is hardly ever explained in detail and Charles hit the nail on the head. He also shows how a basic design can be altered to reflect many different styles of chairs from shaker to modern and every thing in between.


----------



## DocSavage45

Jim,

Haven't seen your smiling face on Charles blog? He's looking for input from people like us. Later.


----------



## grizzman

hey jim, i should have checked my spelling last night, it was late and i was pretty drowsy , but you get my point, over all what i meant was that charles is a wonderful teacher and i know these will be a great teaching tool for those who are going to make chairs…glad you told us about these…take care buddy


----------



## spunwood

Thanks for the review, jim…One day when I travel on to make chairs, I hope to remember this series.


----------

